# Adaptación de impedancias para guitarra eléctrica a entrada de linea



## rva1945 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola gente:

Como no puedo gastar en un amp para guitarra eléctrica, quiero conectarla a mi viejo centro musical, que tiene entrada de MIC de 1.5K y AUX de 50K de impedancias.

Hasta donde sé, los pickups de las guitarras son de alrededor de 50K y las guitarras se conectan a amps que tienen de 500K a 1M ohm de impedancia. Acá me cabe la pregunta si esos amps tienen preamp ya que lógicamente las señal es muuuuy baja.

Qué debo hacer?

Pienso que para la entrada AUX necesito preamplificar (ya lo he probado con un micrófono) pues no se oye nada, mientras que obviamente un micrófono en entrada de MIC suena bien.

Funciona la idea de adaptar impedancia para la entrada de AUX o además debo preamplificar?

Caso contrario deberia adaptar impedancia para la entrada de MIC aunque temo que habrá algo de ruido acá.

Agradezco consejos, sugerencias, ideas...

Robert


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2013)

La adaptación de impedancias no es un problema grave, si lo es la intensidad de señal que vas a aplicar a la entrada mic de tu amplificador que muy posiblemente se sature.

Yo armaría un previo con entrada para guitarra y salida línea.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 23, 2013)

O sea, un preamp con impedancia de entrada alta (500K-1M) y salida de 50K (para línea)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2013)

rva1945 dijo:


> O sea, un preamp con impedancia de entrada alta (500K-1M) y salida de 50K (para línea)?



¿ De donde sacas ese dato ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> La adaptación de impedancias *no* es un problema grave, . . .


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 23, 2013)

50K es la impedancia de entrada AUX de mi viejo centro musical.

1.5K es la de MIC.

500K a 1M suele ser la impedancia de entrada de los amplificadores de guitarra. sospecho que incluyen un preamp por ser la señal que les llega de la guitarra muy débil.

Quiero saber si puedo zafar de comprar un amp para guitarra.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2013)

rva1945 dijo:


> 50K es la impedancia de entrada AUX de mi viejo centro musical.
> 
> 1.5K es la de MIC.
> 
> ...



Esa era la impedancia habitual de los equipos valvulares, *NO* es necesaria esa impedancia tan alta para que una guitarra trabaje bien.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 24, 2013)

Se me ocurrió lo siguiente: qué tiene alta impedancia en un centro musical? El pre del tocadiscos, pues las cápsulas generan muy poca intensidad. Pues entonces destripé la bandeja, mejor dicho el brazo que tiene los 4 cables (2 por canal, blanco-azul y rojo-verde) y le inyecté señales muy débiles que sin sorprenderme salian amplificadas.

Ante la falta de un inyector, le mandé los bornes de un motorcito de CD que genera 0.25V girándolo con los dedos, y casi nada de corriente.

Pero razonando, si amplifica las débiles señales de una cápsula (ni llego a medirlas con un tester analógico, con el digital trepan a 20 mV), supongo las que le vengan de un pickup de guitarra deberian ser bien amplificadas.

Y si no va, bien vale la experimentación.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

rva1945 dijo:


> _*Se me ocurrió lo siguiente: qué tiene alta impedancia en un centro musical? El pre del tocadiscos, pues las cápsulas generan muy poca intensidad.*_


Estas mezclando nivel de señal con impedancia


> Pues entonces destripé la bandeja, mejor dicho el brazo que tiene los 4 cables (2 por canal, blanco-azul y rojo-verde) y le inyecté señales muy débiles que sin sorprenderme salian amplificadas.
> 
> Ante la falta de un inyector, le mandé los bornes de un motorcito de CD que genera 0.25V girándolo con los dedos, y casi nada de corriente.
> 
> ...



Como *NO* estás leyendo lo que escribo hasta aquí llegué yo.


----------

